# bearded dragon eating pumpkin???



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

well just wonder we have got a pumpkin and just wonders if a bd can eat it????: victory:
cheers steve


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was wondering the same last night as I was carving the gunk out of it

anybody know?


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

Emmy1 said:


> I was wondering the same last night as I was carving the gunk out of it
> 
> anybody know?


 :lol2:well thats wat i gota do tonite so if they eat it dont wana waste it :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

i'm pretty sure it's ok for them. It's also a natural wormer so would be good for them!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i asked the same thing ppl on here says its ok so im goa give it ago.xxx


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Butternut squash is a good feeder, I cant see why pumpkin would be that different, same family isn't it?


----------



## Robbo1987 (Aug 2, 2009)

lmao pumpkin  nice doubt my cwds will want too eat them tho


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

JackieL said:


> Butternut squash is a good feeder, I cant see why pumpkin would be that different, same family isn't it?


I was thinking the very same thing... :hmm:


----------



## ReptileMasterrrr (Oct 30, 2009)

It can make a bearded dragon seriously ill if it eats a pumpkin


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I tried offering mine it but he turned his nose up. So I guess it's not to his tastes


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

i offered a few of my rhacs some,the crestys seem to like it


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin should be fine for beardies, I've always given pumpkin to my desert iguana at Halloween (or whenever else I happen to buy a pumpkin) and he loves it just as much as squash.
Or you could make a pie out of it!


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Can crestie's eat it?? I was carving mine up tonight and seeing as my cresty is the only one that eats fruit lol 

oh and the dubai roaches??? anyone know or should I try??


----------

